# Digital camera recommendations?



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm in the market for a new digital camera. Long story short, we had our house broken into and one of the items stolen was our old camera (Fuji Finepix S3100 4MP). I thought that was a pretty good camera, although the one thing that irked me is I couldn't manually adjust the shutter speed --- only 3 or 4 settings(portrait, landscape, etc). This caused a lot of tank pictures(or any others) to not be as crisp or detailed as I would like, especially if you zoom in. Also, the video was a joke. 
Don't get me wrong, it was a good camera. I wasn't sure what most of you recommend for a camera under, say, $250? I know Canon makes some good ones. I also saw a Fuji Finepix E550 6.3MP on newegg for $179 w/ tripod, but they're out of stock. Any ideas? Thank you.

-Ryan


----------



## PineyMike (Mar 22, 2006)

When I was in the market for a digital camera I read a ton of reviews. When I was looking for a camcorder I did about twice the research. I wish I had bookmarked the sites I was on. I did happen to find a great store to get them from. The prices at this place are really good and I've bought several things from them since.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I just bought this for my Uncle,
top rated by consumer reports,
handy that it uses AA batteries.
Might need something better for
awesome aquarium fish photos.

Canon A530 Silver 5.0MP Digital Camera

only thing I didn't like about it was
the tripod threads are not the center
of gravity, so you can't use a desk-pod.
I have a 3yr old Nikon Coolpix 3700 with 
a centered tripod thread that helps me
take decent aquarium pix only by not
using a flash, ergo i need a mini tripod.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

i would look at canon or nikon. only two brands worth while IMO


----------



## bigdaddytank (Sep 13, 2006)

Ill put another vote in for Canon, I have a Canon Powershot A95 and love it.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm a Nikon fan myself. Have been for years. But, Canon makes some awesome pocket models. 

Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ - is a great site for reading user reviews of different cameras, plus it'll give you all the specs you could want.


----------



## SammyP (Apr 26, 2006)

i have a canon S2 IS . it works pretty well but i think i'm gonna get a rebel xt soon.

i actually work for a digital camera wholesaler. we carry sony canon nikon sanyo pentax samsung panasonic... whatever. we have an ebay store but its mostly sony cybershot cameras. eBay Store - tbtrading146: digital, camera, sony

if you call that number on the listings *ask for sam* and mention that you heard about us on plantedtank.net and i'd be happy to take your order and/or help you make a decision. we've got pretty good deals on canons. right now we've got plenty of A4530 and A540 we've aslo got a bunch of A710 IS which is an awesome camera. we've got some S3 IS, 350D and 30D in stock as well if you wanted to go higher.

we also have a few sony dsc-r1 which is a phenominal all around camera imho.


----------

